# Daiwa wicked/wild weasel



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi

I have been looking at buying a Daiwa Wicked Weasel 2-6kg, with a lure weight of 2-14g. I wanted to use this rod for fishing off Scarborough and Wellington point in Qld for snapper/squire or any other fish out there that give a decent fight.

I have been looking at this rod so I can cast light plastics (3-5g) but still have some grunt to land decent fish.

If anyone has got one of these or used one, can you comment on them for this type of application or their general use. 
If you have fished these places before advice on if this rod would suit would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a pinster 2-5kg and have caught squire on it no probs. Caught a small shark at scarby on it on Saturday. The rod should suit u fine.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Gary, what kind of reel do you have it paired with? I have a 3000 series ecoda black hawk that I had on another setup I was going to use.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmmm I thought I would do a bit of google'ing.... and googled wicked weasel..... found something completely different............ apparently it is some very revealing swimwear for the fairer sex!


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Found that also, wouldn't mind one of those either. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

:lol:


Shortman said:


> Thanks Gary, what kind of reel do you have it paired with? I have a 3000 series ecoda black hawk that I had on another setup I was going to use.


I use shimano symetre's in 2500 and 3000s on this rod and its well weighted. Nice stiff tips on the rods for flicking plastics and plenty strong in the guts.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like I am on the right track then, but might put a bit lighter braid on than I was going to. Might also have to put some mono backing on the reel for length. What length of line (including backing) do people use?


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

This rod is probably good for anything between 5lb and 15lb. Match your line to what you're targeting IMO. Keep in mind the micro guides, check your line goes thru OK with your knot.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice guys. I picked up a wicked weasel today and looks good. I have it matched with a Ecooda Black Hawk 3000 series that I had on another rod, feels good at the moment. I have all next week off so hopefully I get to try it out on a few snapper.

BTW time to learn some new knots.


----------

